# Tecumseh 632334A carb



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

just letting you all know that Oregon has picked up the line and are making replacement carbs for the 632334A tecumseh carb which fits the snow king engines they are on my website but oregon is backordered and my distributor will have 74 come around the 20th of this month oregon 50-642 is the part # how i know this im a oregon retailer business dealer both online and in store for locals 

just letting you all know cause Tecumseh themselves somehow quit making these carbs cause they cannot find anyone to process them 

i believe in keeping people updated on things like this 

calvin 

also if you are believer in prayer my family needs it alot we are going thru a hard time with my dad on the death bed with lung cancer and other complications its got all us in the family uptight and hurting inside 

so please keep us in your prayers and thoughts this Christmas season


----------

